# Virtual Server: ein paar Fragen (z.B. Update von MySQL)



## DarthShader (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe z.Z. die Aufgabe, ein paar Dinge auf einem gemieteten Virtual Server aufzusetzen. Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus in der Materie, deshalb hätte ich ein paar Fragen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier Hilfe finde (ich habe root Zugriff auf den Server per SSH):

*1.* Auf dem Server vorinstalliert ist PHP 4 sowie MySQL 4. Ich möchte auf dem Server ein Wiki (MediaWiki) laufen lassen. In der neueste Version benötigt das Wiki jedoch MySQL 5. Kann ich auf dem Server einfach MySQL 5 installieren, obwohl MySQL 4 schon installiert ist? (Müsste ich die 4er Version erst löschen?)

*2.* Ebenfalls ist Problematisch, dass eine etwas ältere Version von PHP läuft. Diese würde ich ebenfalls gerne aktualisieren. Ich nehme mal an, mit der Beantwortung der 1. Frage wird sich diese hier auch erledigen - oder gibt es noch etwas spezielles bei PHP zu beachten?

*3.* An den Virtual Server ist noch keine eigene Domain gebunden. Er ist jedoch dennoch zu erreichen, oder einer speziellen subdomain (irgendwas mit Kundennummer.adresse.com). Gebe ich diese Adresse in den Browser ein, so kommt eine Plesk-Startseite (Server ist SUSE 9.3 mit Plesk), die mir sagt:

"If you see this page it means:
1) hosting for this domain is not configured or 2) there's no such domain registered in Plesk."

Wenn ich mir die Apache Konfiguration anschaue, dann liegen die htdocs im verzeichnis "/svr/www/htdocs". Lösche ich die Dateien da drin, kommt diese Seite von Plesk trotzdem - woher nimmt der Webserver diese Plesk-Default Seite nur? Wie kriege ich das weg?


Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen, vielen Dank!


----------



## andy72 (21. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit 

Um MySQL und PHP neu zu installieren, solltest Du Dir die aktuellen Versionen für SuSE 9.3 als RPM (Installationspaket) besorgen (findest Du auf dem FTP-Server von ftp.suse.com) und nicht damit experimentieren.

Wenn Du diese beiden Sachen neu installieren willst, benötigst Du auch einen neuen Web-Server (Apache > 2.0), sowie evtl. einige Bibliotheken (zB OpenSSL,GD-Lib etc), das bekommst Du dann aber vom RPM mitgeteilt, wenn eine Abhängigkeit nicht stimmt.

Die WWW-Seiten vom Plesk solltest Du lieber nicht löschen, da sonst Dein System nicht konfigurierbar ist, ebenso empfehle ich Dir vor einer DeInstallation der Datenbank einen Dump zu machen (mysqldump -u USERNAME -p > dbdump.sql) um evtl. durch eine Schädigung aufgetretenen Misstand im System wiederherstellen zu können.

Um im Plesk später eine Domain zu konfigurieren, muss diese natürlich vorher beantragt werden. Wie man das in Plesk einrichtet kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen, ich selbst nutzte früher Confixx 3.0, inzw. nur noch Console - da weiss ich, was passiert.

Wenn Du Subdomains bzw virtuelle Hostnamen einrichten willst, kannst Du Dir auch im Konfig-Verz. des Apache2 (sollte in /etc/apache2/conf liegen) die vhosts.conf ansehen, dort kannst Du viele Sachen nach studieren der Apache-Server-Doku selbst übernehmen.

### EDIT:
Plesk selbst hat eine Subdomain, auch diese solltest Du nicht verstellen


LG
Andy


----------



## DarthShader (23. Juni 2007)

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort, leider komme ich erst jetzt dazu, auf Deine Hilfe zu reagieren...



andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Um MySQL und PHP neu zu installieren, solltest Du Dir die aktuellen Versionen für SuSE 9.3 als RPM (Installationspaket) besorgen (findest Du auf dem FTP-Server von ftp.suse.com) und nicht damit experimentieren.
> 
> Wenn Du diese beiden Sachen neu installieren willst, benötigst Du auch einen neuen Web-Server (Apache > 2.0), sowie evtl. einige Bibliotheken (zB OpenSSL,GD-Lib etc), das bekommst Du dann aber vom RPM mitgeteilt, wenn eine Abhängigkeit nicht stimmt.



Ich hätte dazu nochmal ein paar Fragen:

- Kann ich das mit Yast bewerkstelligen?

- Ich konnte php5 in Yast finden, aber nicht MySQL 5. Das heißt, ich muss wohl MySQL 5 RPM selbst runterladen. Kann ich das dann per Yast installieren ,oder muss ich dies irgendwie manuell machen?

- Sollte ich es manuell machen müssen, würde mich RPM dann über alle abhängigkeiten informieren? Bekommt Yast es mit, wenn ich ein PRM selbst installiere?



andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Die WWW-Seiten vom Plesk solltest Du lieber nicht löschen, da sonst Dein System nicht konfigurierbar ist, ebenso empfehle ich Dir vor einer DeInstallation der Datenbank einen Dump zu machen (mysqldump -u USERNAME -p > dbdump.sql) um evtl. durch eine Schädigung aufgetretenen Misstand im System wiederherstellen zu können.



Hm, ich möchte die Plesk Seiten ja auch nicht löschen, aber auf dem Virt. Server läuft ja Apache, und ich würde da gerne meine eigenen Seiten drauf stellen. Das ist ja unter dem Port 80, die Plesk Seiten (die Plesk Administationsseiten) kann man ja über einen anderen Port erreichen. Aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich das Verz. finde, wo meine eigenen Seiten rein müssen :/

Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## andy72 (23. Juni 2007)

In Deinem System müssten die Seiten defaultmässig in /srv/www/htdocs liegen.
Dies sind die Seiten, die Du siehst, wenn kein virtueller Host eingerichtet ist.

Auf welchem Port Plesk läuft weiss ich leider nicht, aber eigentlich spielt das auch keine Rolle, da Plesk eigentlich so oder so einen eigenen virtuellen Host haben müsste.

Um zu sehen, wie Deine virtuellen Hosts eigerichtet sind, solltest Du diese Einstellungen in /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf oder in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf finden, wenn nicht können diese Konfigurationen auch in /etc/apache2/conf/vhosts.conf liegen. Der Abschnitt dafür sieht SO aus:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot "/absoluter/Pfad/im/System"
etc...
</VirtualHost>
```
DAS ist die Default-Einstellung für Port 80, wenn kein anderer VHost eingerichtet ist oder eine Deiner Domains nicht erreichbar ist/sind die auf Deinem Server konnektiert sind.

Dann folgen weitere Abschnitte gleichen Aufbaus, nur dass DORT dann die eigentlichen Hosts eingerichtet sind, zB:

```
<VirtualHost hostname.Domain.de:80>
ServerName Domain.de
ServerAlias forum.Domain.de subdomain-name.Domain.de
DocumentRoot "/anderer/absoluter/Pfad/im/System"
</VirtualHost>
```
Du kannst wahlweise für jede Subdomain einen VHost anlegen, das DocumentRoot festlegen und andere WICHTIGE Einstellungen vornehmen.das hier zu posten führt jedoch zu weit, da es wirklich zig Einstellungen sind, die man dort machen kann. Die Apache-Doku solltest Du Dir dazu eh durchlesen, um die ganze Sache besser zu verstehen *g*

Zu RPM und Yast(2):
Wenn MySQL 5 alsRPM verfügbar ist, kannst Du wie oben erwähnt versuchen, das zu insallieren, wenn Abhängigkeiten fehlen wird RPM Dir das an der Console 100% sagen.
Nach erfolgreicher Installation eines RPM-Paketes (egal welches) weiss auch Yast das, da Yast den PaketManager fragt, was so alles installiert ist.


----------



## DarthShader (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.



andy72 hat gesagt.:


> In Deinem System müssten die Seiten defaultmässig in /srv/www/htdocs liegen.
> Dies sind die Seiten, die Du siehst, wenn kein virtueller Host eingerichtet ist.
> Auf welchem Port Plesk läuft weiss ich leider nicht, aber eigentlich spielt das auch keine Rolle, da Plesk eigentlich so oder so einen eigenen virtuellen Host haben müsste.



ok soweit verstanden. Die Seiten sieht man also nicht, da VHosts eingerichtet sind.



andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Um zu sehen, wie Deine virtuellen Hosts eigerichtet sind, solltest Du diese Einstellungen in /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf oder in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf finden, wenn nicht können diese Konfigurationen auch in /etc/apache2/conf/vhosts.conf liegen.



Ich habe danach gesucht, und hier die Virtual Host Einstellungen gefunden:

"/etc/apache2/conf.d/zz010_psa_httpd.conf"

Ist das normal, dass die dort liegt, und vor allem so heißt?

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass das schon alles so vorkonfiguriert ist (es ist ein Virt. Server von 1&1). Die Apache Konfigurationsdateien sind in viele einzelne .conf unterteilt, die eine Hauptkonfigurationsdatei included. Ist das so in der neuesten (oder in irgendeiner) Apache Version so? Oder kommt das nun von 1&1? (besonders der Name "zz010_psa_httpd.conf" kommt mir sehr komisch vor, woraus könnte der Name entstanden sein?)



andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Zu RPM und Yast(2):
> Wenn MySQL 5 alsRPM verfügbar ist, kannst Du wie oben erwähnt versuchen, das zu insallieren, wenn Abhängigkeiten fehlen wird RPM Dir das an der Console 100% sagen.
> Nach erfolgreicher Installation eines RPM-Paketes (egal welches) weiss auch Yast das, da Yast den PaketManager fragt, was so alles installiert ist.



Danke, das hilft schon sehr. Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob ich nicht Apache, PHP und MySQL komplett deinstallieren sollte. Allerdings wird dann Plesk auch nicht mehr funktionieren, oder? Sprich, wenn ich ihm den Apache unter den Füßen wegreiße, bekomme ich bestimmt Probleme...

Oder reicht es, PHP und MySQL zu deinstallieren (würde ich per Yast machen) und die neueste RPM Version davon zu installieren? Dann muss ich PHP natürlich für Apache zum laufen bekommen, dort sind noch die php4 extensions (oder bei Apache heißt es Module, glaube ich) installiert.


Wie gesagt, Ausgangssituation ist ein vorkonfiguriertes Apache + PHP4 + MySQL4, und ich möchte ein Apache mit PHP5 und MySQL5 haben.

Wie sollte ich nun am besten weiter vorgehen? (Glücklicherweise kann ich nichts "kaputt" machen, denn ich kann den Server per Webinterface neu initialisieren...)


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## andy72 (24. Juni 2007)

Die VHosts-Konfigurations-Dateien kann man benennen, wie man will, Hauptsache das System findet sie hinterher noch. Welchen Sinn nun der Dateiname Deiner VHost-Config hat weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er entweder automatisch erstellt wurde durch ein Script (Perl, PHP o.ä.) oder es ein Hostname für Plesk ist (1000 Fragezeichen) - kannst Du ja in deinem Browser mal testen...

Dass seit ein Paar Versionen vom Apache die Konfigurationen auuserhalb der httpd.conf liegen ist ok so, und macht auch Sinn, da die httpd.conf früher schon arg gross/lang war. Dass man nun einzelne Dinge separat konfigurieren kann,finde ich gar nicht mal so verkehrt 

Da Du einen Root-Zugang hast, kannst Du natürlich machen,was Du willst - aber dennoch würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, den Server als "Probier-Server" zu nehmen: Bedenke, dass er im Internt frei zugänglich ist und Du schneller ein Sicherheitsloch reinreissen kannst als Du eigentlich vor hattest.

Mein Rat bezüglich Deiner Installation ist also wie oben erwähnt:
Datenbank sichern (mysqldump -u root -p Datenbankname > dump.sql
Diese entstandene Datei sichern (am besten du schickst sie zu Dir "nach Hause")
Dann in der VHost gucken, wo Plesk installiert ist (siehst du am htdocs-Verz.)
Auch diese Files sichern
Dann deinstallierst Du nacheinander MySQL und PHP, NUR im Ausnahmefall Apache, da diesem egalist, was Du für MySQL hast. Es kann nur sein, dass er von PHPabhängig ist und Du doch beides deinstallieren musst.

Am besten Du besorgst Dir VOR dem DEinstallieren die neuen RPM's, damit Du auf der sicheren Seite bist.


----------

